# 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2008)

Jau, war das ne Gaudi :m:l
Nachdem wir nun lange genug auf dieses Spektakel gewartet haben war es am 17. Juni endlich soweit, es ging wieder einmal los in die Isländischen Westfjorde zum 3. Island Festival von Daiwa/Cormoran und dem Vögler´s Angelreisen Team.
Nachdem der halbe Montag (16.06.)mit dem hin und herwiegen der Gepäckstücke und dem gucken des Videos von 2007 verstrichen war zogen wir uns zurück in die Betten um am Dienstag in aller frühe zu starten...
Los ging es mit einem "durchrutschen bis Kopenhagen wie aus dem Bilderbuch, Ankunft in Puttgarden, rauf auf die Fähre, klappe zu und los.:m
In Kopenhagen dann Gepäck einchecken rauf Richtung Gate und los ging die wilde fahrt...
Nachdem wir dann in Island unsere Boeing 757 gegen eine Fogger 50 getauscht hatten ging es auch schon direkt in die Westfjorde, genauer nach Flaterey.
Das Boot wurde uns übergeben, die Ruten trafen ein und es ging um ca. 01:00 Uhr das erste Mal aufs Wasser!
Was uns bereits bei dem rausfahren auffiel war das es wesentlich weniger Fisch auf dem Echo gab als letztes Jahr... ;+
Das lag daran das das Wasser noch einige grad kühler war als letztes Jahr und der fisch somit noch etwas tiefer stand als 2007.
Also waren alle Kenntnisse die wir uns 2007 angeeignet hatten erstmal für´n "Mors" gewesen.:c
Also hieß es den Fisch suchen, zumindest den großen fisch.
Köhler und Schellis bis 2kg gab es immer und überall, das war aber auch alles was wie 2007 war...l
Also wurde der erste „Tag“ genutzt um den „Prügel“ mal richtig krumm zu bekommen und die Spaßrute mit 3ér und 5ér Patanostern runtergelassen.
Unten angekommen, kurz angelupft, zucken in der Spitze, ein zweites Mal, ein drittes Mal, ein viertes Mal!
Beim hochkurbeln dann ein schlag in der Rute und der 5. fisch hing.
Den 6. konnte ich leider nicht landen, denn es gab einen weiteren Einschlag und nach 2 heftigen fluchten war der erste Beifänger Geschichte.|abgelehn

So bekamen wir den ersten „Tag“ (eigentlich war die gesamte reise nur ein Tag, denn die sonne lässt dir keine ruhe und geht nicht eine Minute unter, sie wechselt nur die Farbe…)
Die anderen Ausfahrten sollten nicht weniger „kurzweilig“ vergehen.
Der 2. Tag gehörte nun dem Dorsch, es sollten möglichst große „Kameraden im Boot landen, denn es war ja „Festival-Time“…
Leider machte uns der wind immer wieder kurzzeitig striche durch die sonst so gut durchdachte Rechnung, so das den 2. tag nicht die Plätze angelaufen werden konnten die wir eigentlich „im Auge“ hatten.
Am 3.Tag dann gelang es uns beim 3. versuch auf eins der Plateaus zu kommen und bei der ersten drift gab es gleich einen Einschlag in der KöFi Rute.
Jemand riss mir vehement meterweise Schnur von der rolle.
Kurz wieder etwas Schnur gutgemacht und das gleiche wieder von vorn.
Also Cam ausgepackt und gefilmt.
Nach ca. 15 Minuten kam der fisch wieder einmal Richtung Oberfläche, doch bevor ich ihn richtig sehen konnte nahm er eine weitere flucht, die leider auch die letzte bleiben sollte, denn die 0,75ér mono vom Beifängen verabschiedete sich und hinterließ mir ein Vorfach mit nur noch 2 Beifängern und einem Pilker…:c
Na ja, Shit happends.
Trotzdem konnten einige gute Dorsche bis 23 Pfd ins Boot geholt werden und Alex stieg nach kurzem aber WIRKLICH heftigem drill ein guter fisch im Mittelwasser aus.
Gott allein weiß „wer“ da so ein Rabatz gemacht hat, auf jedenfalls war es nicht klein und weiß Gott nicht schwach…
Als dann die drift zu hoch wurde versuchten wir unser glück weiter unter land, ich hängte mir ein Naturköder Vorfach an die Schnur, 2 Bleie a 200gr und einen Pilker von 175gr und am seitenarm ein Oktopus am 12/0ér Einzelhaken sowie einem 5/0ér owner Drilling hinterher.
Unser KaLeu setzte die drift an, rute damit, Bodenkontakt, ein klopfen in der Rute, Schnur nachgelassen, Anhieb: K R U M M…
Hochgepumpt und freundlich „GUUUD`N NAAABEND“ gesagt und der erste Stoni von ca. 8kg war im boot.|muahah:
So gingen 2 oder 3 stunden dahin und Stoni folgte Stoni bis wir zum Schluss eine ansehnliche strecke von nicht weniger als 25 fischen bis etwas über 9kg an Board hatten.
Plus meinen Teufel von 3,8kg…
GEIL GEIL für sone „Notlösung“
Also gab es abends Stoni und Teufel!
Die Tage flogen so davon, es kamen einige sehr gute Fische an Board.
Dorsche hatten wir zwischen 11,5 und 16kg Lebendgewicht die allerdings an der Waage dann (durch das vorgeschriebene Ausbluten nach dem Kehlen) teilweise bis zu 1,5 kg weniger hatten…
Und dann war da der 2. Versuch den Stoni „Rekord“ von 9,7kg einzustellen.
Wieder „unsere“ Stoni drift angefahren, 5 Mann an Board, vier Ruten runter, Vier Ruten K R U M M ! ! ! 
Wieder die Drift GENAU getroffen.
Dort kamen dann auch Kalli Karpfen und mein „Stoni-Zwillingbrüder-Pärchen hoch, 10 und 10,5 kg schwer, an der Waage leider „nur noch“ 9,6kg BEIDE!!!
Um 100gr den ersten Platz verfehlt *heul*#d:c
Den Nächsten Tag beim Fische abgeben hatten wir um die 350-400kg Stonis im „sack“ der grossteil so um die 7kg RICHTIG geile fische…
Leider kein Butt, Leider kein 40+ Dorsch aber wieder einmal n Fetter Tourn mit geilen Leuten.
2009 ist bereits gebucht und vielleicht kommt dann DER Butt ins Boot …. 

#a


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*






 Stoni über 8kg




 Dorsch von 16,5kg Lebendgewicht (15kg an der Waage)




2 Stonis über 9kg


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Bericht |supergri
*aber*​*wir wollen Bilder sehen * |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*





 Guter 30+ Fisch auf Naturköder (oktopus)




 Mitternachssonne bei voller Fahrt






Und geangelt haben wir "auf TEUFEL komm raus"


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

WER GUCKT AM GRIMMIGSTEN; oder SUCH DEM BOOT ANGLER 






Kumpels mit ner guten Strecke






Wer weiß was das wohl heißen könnte ???


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

Netter Kurzbericht!#6

Aber gibbet auch ein paar Bilderchen zum guggen?#c|rolleyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

Ja, gibbet, sollten jetzt auch zu sehen sein...


----------



## Freelander (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

Sehr schön!

Petri zu den schönen Fängen.#6

Hi Mirko,
Was macht eigentlich die Trave und die Zander?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

@ freelander:
Will heute mal los und gucken was der ESOX so macht.
Wetter ist ja fast prädestiniert dazu...
scheiß regen...

greetz


----------



## angelcalle (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

Das hört sich doch garnicht so schlecht an. Ich greife ab Dienstag ins Geschehen ein. Ich hoffe wir haben nicht so viel Wind. Kann aber sowieso nicht ändern. Wie sah es denn mit Heilbutt aus?? Letztes Jahr waren einige schöne dabei. 
Ich schau mal was kommt.
Bis dann
Calle


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

ein guter von geschätzten 170cm ging nach dem drill und dem harpunieren nochmal in die tiefe, die hauptschnur riss und beim versuch das teil mit der leine wieder richtung oberfläche zu holen ging er verloren...
Videoaufnahmen sind gemacht worden bis zum verlußt des fisches 
ein guter butt ging in die bojen von ner langleine:v
ein zwei gute bisse mit mega fluchten waren auch dabei und ein butt von 133cm und 28kg kam an board, fänger war "der berichterstatter" für blinker!!

greetz und viel glück für deinen tourn

mirco


----------



## sunny (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

Feiner Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder #6. 

Irgendwann muss ich mir das wohl auch mal antun. Wenn, dann würde ich mich aber nur ner Truppe anschließen, die bereits Island-Erfahrung haben.

Was hat denn die ganze Tour pro Nase gekostet? Würdest du das verraten, ggf. per PN?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*



sunny schrieb:


> Feiner Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder #6.
> 
> Irgendwann muss ich mir das wohl auch mal antun. Wenn, dann würde ich mich aber nur ner Truppe anschließen, die bereits Island-Erfahrung haben.
> 
> Was hat denn die ganze Tour pro Nase gekostet? Würdest du das verraten, ggf. per PN?


 
da brauch ich keine pn, das das festival bei fast 1500,- € liegt steht im vögler katalog, und das man gut 500 für sprit (boot und angler  ) essen und co einrechnen sollte ist auch kein geheimniss 

vielleicht sehen wir zwei uns ja bei der nächsten "coasthunter-Rochen-Fehmarn-gedächniss tour".
dann können wir da mal einen ausschnacken


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

So soll der Plan sein #6.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: 3. Island Festival, Island-Westfjorde*

Heute frisch eingetroffen: die drei vonne FUN stelle...







Ausserdem neu im Programm, die "Fischtreppe":






und hier nochmal der häßliche vogel (man beachte aber auch den fisch )


----------

